# new goat



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/3781181555.html

I sent them an email asking if the doe had been shown and for pics. 
This is the info i got:
The doe on the post has been shown she placed 6th In her class at fort worth and 12 th in her class at nationals in 2012. The buck has been shown since he was 6 weeks old I just stoped showing him in the past year he has won his class and divisions numerous times. I have several other does but I won't beable to take any pictures until tomorrow

When i get pics ill post them. What do you think of her. Im lookin for a doe to imporove my herd and for show.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they have other does for sale, I would take a look at those. The one in the pictures looks over conditioned to me.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

They both look great to me


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> If they have other does for sale, I would take a look at those. The one in the pictures looks over conditioned to me.


Be over conditioned do you mean over muscled? 
Im going to look at the picture and if i end up liking any of them im gunna find time with my mom and look at them. Their alittle over 2 hours away so its a strech.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Over conditioned means basically over muscled(ish). These animals are bred for their babies to be meat, which means we put meat on their bones to the point where it isn't healthy. The way our ag teacher described it, is that a lot of breeds of market animals are so fattened up for show, to make them how we like them, that the feedlots actually have to thin them down for market. And the breeding animals are so fattened up that they can't breed correctly. Our Boer goat breeder said that the over-conditioned ones tend to have a lot of problems later in life. You want one thats meaty, but not to the point that they are fat. Fias Co farm states that you can tell if a goat is fat by their hind quarters and chest, and to me that doe looks quite fat  This is just my knowledge and opinion though, other, more experienced people, may say otherwise.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think she looks great! I would snatch her up if I were you. Yes, should would need to be thinned down alot before breeding but still, she is in good condition for going to those big shows!

Over conditioned is too much fat- In meat goats you can't have too much muscle unless a steroid like paylean has been used then the joints should not be effected. Paylean will make for a very stiff moving animal, sometimes with swollen joints and a very odd muscle pattern. These animals also over heat faster... watched a show pig that was on paylean almost have a heat stroke in 65 degree weather in the shade once. I've seen it used in goats before too and it is not pretty... You can usually spot a goat that has been on paylean bery easy. Granted, if the goat already had structrual issues from birth before putting on the muscle then they wouldn't go away. Too much fat can weigh them down because fat doesn't do anything but sit, muscle moves and flexes with the body. I think the goat industry has more of a problem with fat animals than muscular or even too thin.. At least on the show side.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Im having to email them in a different fashon.

So many people wont reply to me once they find out in a "kid" (when in reality im 16 on the 15th)

Dosent make em a bad breeders just kinda annoying.

If i end up deciding i like her im gunna ask for a video of her walking before i drive 2 hours. like dani said to make shure its not all fat. She does look like shes thick boned.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a great idea! 

I've found that when emailing about goats it is best not to note your age at all, as long as your parents are on board and know it shouldn't be a problems. Check all spelling and grammar too . I had a lot of people not respond to me over age. Anymore everyone knows I handle the goat stuff... ill be 18 in June but last year I had a ton of problems getting replies to emails


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have trubbles getting replies even from big time breeders. 
I never note my age.

But i have i picture for my profile pic and its me when i was lie 9 from my grand champion rabbits that i keep meaning to change and my signature. 
*YOU may show YOUR goats for money, but I show MINE for memories and fun therefore I win... no mater what place I get<3*

So people kida just ignore me. But sucks for them. Looks like they dont get my money!! Haha

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Please correct me if I'm wrong here, but that is the strangest udder I've ever seen! I'm not sure, but I think the goat in that picture is a buck.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

The first ones a buck XD

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong here, but that is the strangest udder I've ever seen! I'm not sure, but I think the goat in that picture is a buck.


Haha at first I was like ummm no that's a doe then I looked and saw the buck!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, I see how it works now. Sorry, I'm not familiar with Craig's List. 

Dani we should have gotten together - between the two of us we had it covered! :laugh:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> I have trubbles getting replies even from big time breeders.
> I never note my age.
> 
> But i have i picture for my profile pic and its me when i was lie 9 from my grand champion rabbits that i keep meaning to change and my signature.
> ...


I don't keep a signature up anywhere but here. Every where else I just sign my name, cell number and thank them for their time. I've always been told to act and present yourself the way you want to be taken... I want to be taken seriously in goats so I act serious. Its strange at times because I am very laid back and I hate being serious and professional.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> Ok, I see how it works now. Sorry, I'm not familiar with Craig's List.
> 
> Dani we should have gotten together - between the two of us we had it covered! :laugh:


Haha yeah


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I do not show, nor do I profess to be an expert at conformation but, isn't the doe a little short and a little over-conditioned?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She is a good height for a Boer. She looks to be very stocky. This picture I believe was taken at Fort Worth which is a huge Boer goat show and this a normal condition for show does of this caliber. You would still want to see her move to.make sure it isn't all fat and there is some muscle there but she is huge boned and very stocky built. I've seen pictures other places and I love her


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong here, but that is the strangest udder I've ever seen! I'm not sure, but I think the goat in that picture is a buck.


I dont think shes short. Me and the girl are a pretty close pair and itlooks to methat my girls (comaprison using the girl) ae about the same length and iv had 2 judges and a few breeders (only been to two shows) tell me they have really good length.

On the over conditioning- it depends if its fat or muscle.
Fat can be worked off and that may be all she needs.

She placed 12th in her class at nationals and 6th at ft worth. How big those classes are in the 5 yearold catigory i dont know (maybe someone can help me out?)

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

20 at nationals. I'm not sure on Fort Worth but I think its 15... I know someone I can ask if you'd like but I'm almost positive its 15.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Her length is great!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> 20 at nationals. I'm not sure on Fort Worth but I think its 15... I know someone I can ask if you'd like but I'm almost positive its 15.


Alright 
Sounds rightish

I know some classes at nationals are huge.
If shes 5 now then she probs woulda been 4 last year at nationals since its not till june

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah I may bea mistaken but I am pretty sure thats what they are.


----------

